# [amsn] webcam ? avatar ? iconifier ? (résolu)

## siDeb_31

Hi, tout le monde,

 - Voila je voulais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir la webcam et un avatar avec amsn parce que je vois pas trop l'intèrer sinon.  :Sad: 

 - je me demandais si c'est possible de mettre amsn sous forme d'icone dans la barre de tache (de fluxbox) au lieu qu'il soit sous la forme d'un onglet dans la dite barre de tache.Last edited by siDeb_31 on Wed Dec 01, 2004 9:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## bassman_fr

tu peux utiliser les avatars avec amsn. Pas encore la webcam.

L'intérêt ? Pouvoir te connecter sur le réseau msn à partir de linux, tout simplement.

----------

## spider312

 *siDeb_31 wrote:*   

> Voila je voulais savoir si c'est possible d'avoir la webcam et un avatar avec amsn parce que je vois pas trop l'intèrer sinon. 

 

A ma connssance, seul gaim-vv le fait, et je n'arrive pas à le compiler avec support msn  :Sad: 

 *siDeb_31 wrote:*   

> je me demandais si c'est possible de mettre amsn sous forme d'icone dans la barre de tache (de fluxbox) au lieu qu'il soit sous la forme d'un onglet dans la dite barre de tache.

 

Officiellement oui, mais je n'y suis jamais arrivé pour KDE, il faut installer un autre truc (je ne sais plus quoi, mais c'est très bien documenté)

Sinon, comme client MSN, je te conseille GAIM, qui fait l'icone dans la barre des taches et sera surement un des premiers à gérer la cam dans MSN (ou alors ce sera kopete)

----------

## spider312

Ah j'oubliais, j'ai aussi entendu perler de : http://www.mercury.to/

mais pas encore essayé

----------

## Pachacamac

Vivement le support de la webcam !

Mais il ne faut pas non plus oublier le morpion...   :Razz: 

----------

## bosozoku

Bah moi je supporte amsn ! 

En effet je suis un fan du tcl tk et quand je vois le resultat je me dis qu'ils ont vraiment bien bosser ! Dès que j'ai le niveau, je n'attendrai pas pour les aider.

----------

## Pachacamac

amsn est très bien. Mais avec la webcam ca serai plus mieux   :Cool: 

J'ai tenté avec netmeeting et gnomemeeting mais j'ai pas réussi. Dommage...

----------

## siDeb_31

ok merci pour les infos, sinon y a des prevision pour la web cam ??

----------

## CryoGen

pour l'iconification il faut faire un "make" en root dans /usr/share/amsn/plugins/

----------

## spider312

 *siDeb_31 wrote:*   

> ok merci pour les infos, sinon y a des prevision pour la web cam ??

 

When it's done   :Confused: 

essaye gaim-vv à tout hasard, officiellement ça marche : http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/

sinon, j'ai aussi essayé gnomemeeting, sans plus de success   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## siDeb_31

ok merci, pour toute c'est information je pense que je vais pas trop  me prendre le fou je vais install gaim loOl vu que j'ai quelques contact jabber et icq, encore merci  :Smile: 

----------

## bassman_fr

 *spider312 wrote:*   

> Ah j'oubliais, j'ai aussi entendu perler de : http://www.mercury.to/
> 
> mais pas encore essayé

 

je viens de tester ca vite fait, c du java, donc un ptit peu lent, mais ca gère apparament bien, et même très bien, les jeux et les avatars msn... 

à suivre de près donc ...

----------

## siDeb_31

hihi, je le testerais pour voir http://www.mercury.to

Sinon pendant que j'y suis y a besion de variables "USE" specifiques pour gaim et gaim-vv ?

----------

## spider312

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

>  *spider312 wrote:*   Ah j'oubliais, j'ai aussi entendu perler de : http://www.mercury.to/
> 
> mais pas encore essayé 
> 
> je viens de tester ca vite fait, c du java, donc un ptit peu lent, mais ca gère apparament bien, et même très bien, les jeux et les avatars msn... 
> ...

 

et pour le java, je suppose qu'il y a pleins de trucs à installer ? (j'ai jamais installé d'appli java sur ma gentoo, et ça me rebute un peu)

sinon, à ce que je sache, pour gaim-vv, rien de particulier, il faut just savoir que celui de BreakMyGentoo ne gère que yahoo pour la camera, il faut prendre celui de Ycarius

----------

## bassman_fr

non , moi j'avais déjà le jre installé via emerge et je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer quelque chose d'autre.

----------

## bosozoku

 *bassman_fr wrote:*   

> non , moi j'avais déjà le jre installé via emerge et je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer quelque chose d'autre.

 

Parce que tu avais surement déja installer la machine virtuelle java (blackdown-jdk un truc de ce genre la).

----------

## laharl

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

>  *bassman_fr wrote:*   non , moi j'avais déjà le jre installé via emerge et je n'ai pas eu besoin d'installer quelque chose d'autre. 
> 
> Parce que tu avais surement déja installer la machine virtuelle java (blackdown-jdk un truc de ce genre la).

 

jre = java runtime

blackdown contient une jre

----------

## valcom

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *bassman_fr wrote:*    *spider312 wrote:*   Ah j'oubliais, j'ai aussi entendu perler de : http://www.mercury.to/
> 
> mais pas encore essayé 
> 
> je viens de tester ca vite fait, c du java, donc un ptit peu lent, mais ca gère apparament bien, et même très bien, les jeux et les avatars msn... 
> ...

 

Perso j'ai essayé avec l'ebuild d'Ycarus (merci Ycarus) et ça ne compile pas jusqu'au bout, affaire à suivre ...

----------

## siDeb_31

Bin si tu as mis "java" dans ta variable "USE" normalement tu as "blackdown-jdk" qui s'emerge quand tu fais un emerge world.

----------

## spider312

 *valcom wrote:*   

> Perso j'ai essayé avec l'ebuild d'Ycarus (merci Ycarus) et ça ne compile pas jusqu'au bout, affaire à suivre ...

 

Comme je l'ai dit, idem  :Sad: 

----------

## siDeb_31

 *spider312 wrote:*   

>  *valcom wrote:*   Perso j'ai essayé avec l'ebuild d'Ycarus (merci Ycarus) et ça ne compile pas jusqu'au bout, affaire à suivre ... 
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit, idem 

 

Je vais le tester demain je suis pas chez moi  :Sad: 

Je te tiens au courant.

----------

## valcom

Sinon pour rassurer tout le monde, j'ai essayé aussi avec GnomeMeeting, sans succé   :Surprised: 

----------

## CryoGen

```
coldblue cryogen # sh 1707_Linux_NoVM.bin 

Preparing to install...

Extracting the installation resources from the installer archive...

Configuring the installer for this system's environment...

awk: error while loading shared libraries: libdl.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/bin/ls: error while loading shared libraries: librt.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

dirname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

basename: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

hostname: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

Launching installer...

grep: error while loading shared libraries: libc.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

/opt/blackdown-jre-1.4.1/bin//java: error while loading shared libraries: libpthread.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
```

erf, moi qui voulait tester mercury :/ quelqu'un sait ce qu'il ce passe là ? (pareil en utilisateur normal)

----------

## bosozoku

Essaie de réinstaller le blackdown.

Pour le libc.so.6, ça ressemble à un problème d'headers et / ou de glibc. Ca ne ferais pas ça avec d'autres programmes par hasard ?

----------

## GNUTortue

Hello, pour mercury ça fait la même chose avec moi, d'après ce qui est noté sur le site on peut avoir quelque problème avec NPTL d'activer...

Pour Gaim-vv chez moi l'ebuild fonctionne sans problème ! Mais... j'ai pas encore réussi a faire de la visio...

Pour gnomeeting <=> netmeeting parait qu'il faudrais installer un patch pour netmeeting, mais je sais pas le quel.

----------

## bassman_fr

euh déjà je vous conseille d'utiliser ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2 plutôt que blackdown-jdk-1.4.2 (ou jre selon l'utilisation que vs en faites), chez moi beaucoup d'applis java plantaient avec le premier et marche parfaitement avec le second ...

pour sélectionner quel environnement java faire :

```
java-config -L
```

 pour lister les environnement installés sur la machine

```
java-config -S nom_environnement 
```

 pour activer l'environnement

puis

```
env-update
```

----------

## Pachacamac

 *Quote:*   

> euh déjà je vous conseille d'utiliser ibm-jdk-bin-1.4.2 plutôt que blackdown-jdk-1.4.2 (ou jre selon l'utilisation que vs en faites), chez moi beaucoup d'applis java plantaient avec le premier et marche parfaitement avec le second ...

 

Au final tu conseilles lequel ???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bassman_fr

si tu veux faire du developpement java :  ibm-jdk-bin

sinon : ibm-jre-bin

c plus clair ?

 :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

Bon j'ai le nptl du coup c'est mort pour mercury ^^ et puis j'ai la Blackdown et celle de sun en 1.5 , j'ai tester avec les 2 ca change rien  :Wink: 

Dommage j'aurai bien voulu le tester

----------

## sorg

Mercury marche pas chez moi non plus .

Comment enleve t on le NPTL ?

----------

## sylware

Hello, tout d'abord:

 *sorg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comment enleve t on le NPTL ?
> 
> 

 

Tu ne souhaites certainement par enlever le NTPL car cela reduirait les performances de ta machine.

Ceci dit vala quelques infos utiles:

Gnomemeeting est un logiciel de vidéo conférence qui suit les standards ouverts de vidéo conférence qui sont les protocoles réseau de la gamme h323. OR depuis quand Microsoft suit les standard ouverts?? Toute logique marchande malsaine veux qu'on enferme tout client dans des technologies propriétaires afin de l'empécher d'aller voir ailleurs. MSN ne déroge pas à cette règle, SURTOUT pour la vidéo. Microsoft n'a surtout aucun interêt à faire que la vidéo sous MSN suivent les standards de la vidéo conférence (qui au passage existent depuis des basillions d'années et qui incluent la VoIP ou Voice Over IP).

Le futur des standars ouverts dans ce domaine sera l'intégration de l'autoconfiguration d'une vidéo conférence via le protocole XMPP(ou encore JABBER). Et j'avoue que là, je ne sais pas où l'on en est.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## billiob

Salut tout le monde.

Je suis le traducteur français d'Amsn.

Le support de la webcam sous Amsn n'est pas prévu pour le moment, car Amsn se veut être disponible aussi bien sous linux que sous mac et windows.

Néanmoins, sous linux, il existe un logiciel pour Amsn : linphone-im. Je ne l'ai pas essayé car je n'ai pas de webcam et le projet a l'air d'être arretté depuis 8 mois. Mais si vous voullez nous aider, vous pouvez.

@bozoku : si tu aimes le tcl/tk, tu peux peut-être écrire un plugin pour Amsn. C'est assez simple finalement. J'ai bientôt fini mon 1er plugin (il affichera les stats à Enemy Territory dans le pseudo et un auto-message; fonctionne déja mais j'attend la version 0.95 pour le sortir). C'est mon 1er script en tcl/tk. Tu peux leur demander de t'aider, ils le feront bien volontier.

----------

## spider312

 *sylware wrote:*   

> Le futur des standars ouverts dans ce domaine sera l'intégration de l'autoconfiguration d'une vidéo conférence via le protocole XMPP(ou encore JABBER). Et j'avoue que là, je ne sais pas où l'on en est.  

 Tu as des exemple de protocole pour la webcam qui soit ouvert et avec des noms de soft windows/linux STP ?

----------

## sylware

Le meilleur endroit pour avoir toutes les infos là-dessus:

http://www.gnomemeeting.org/

Il n'y a pas de client de vrai vidéo conférence gratuit sous Windaz  :Neutral: . Ceux qui sont payants ou qui sont livrés avec les webcams ne respectent pas les standards afin  ne fonctionner qu'entre eux et surtout pas avec les autres.  Les dévelopeurs de GnomeMeeting travaillent sur un portage (ne pas confondre avec Gentoo portage hein!  :Laughing: ) win32 pour compenser cette lamentable lacune.

Cela représente une grosse partie du boulot... mais y a pire... en effet, ils sont en train d'intégrer le protocole SIP, protocole de présence sur internet cher à nos protocols de messagerie instantanée MSN et XMPP/JABBER. Et surtout, un moyen de faire du NAT traversal. Les protocoles de vidéo conférence n'aiment pas du tout les NAT (ce que vous utilisez pour partager vos connections internet). En théorie, tout réseau privé doit se voir doté d'un gatekeeper, une sorte d'annuaire d'utilisateurs local au réseau privé pour la vidéo conférence. Je ne vous raconte pas la tambouille... l'idée est d'unifier Messagerie instantanée et Vidéo conférence (la VoIP n'est qu'un sous ensemble). Et puis au bout du compte, vos téléphones portables, et bin y vont finir comme de bêtes terminaux IPv6 avec un client de vidéo conférence.... et oui...

----------

